# Bottomless



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone found a good bottomless portafilta for the barista express?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sirmol said:


> Anyone found a good bottomless portafilta for the barista express?


Think you're pretty much stuck with getting a standard one drilled out. @joey24dirt was talking about doing a run soon for those in need.


----------



## Sirmol (Feb 13, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Think you're pretty much stuck with getting a standard one drilled out. @joey24dirt was talking about doing a run soon for those in need.


Thought that might be the case - cheers


----------

